# Escapes! to Tropical Breeze Resort at Panama City Beach



## cpnuser (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone been to  Escapes! to Tropical Breeze Resort at Panama City Beach recently?  Any suggestions on restaurants/things to do in area?  Thanks!


----------



## tombo (Nov 8, 2011)

Directly across the street from the Escapes resort is a McDonalds and an Arbys. Escapes is a great resort with only about 30 units, and ALL units are oceanfront have their own private balcony. The resort was totally rebuilt from the ground up about 4 years ago, so everything is nice and almost new. Have fun. I love this area and this resort.

 This thread has my favorite places to eat in PCB and some other Tuggers rcommendations. 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154431


----------



## cpnuser (Nov 11, 2011)

*Unit location escapes to tropical breeze resort*

Is unit #409 on the end & on the top floor?  Thanks!


----------



## tombo (Nov 11, 2011)

409 is top floor but I am not sure if it is an end unit. Call the office and they can tell you. Here is the II site with pictures: http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=TBR&parentResortCode=TBR


----------



## cpnuser (Nov 14, 2011)

*EscapesEscape! to Tropical Breeze Resort at Panama City Beach*

We arrived here on Saturday.  It is a lovely resort.  Will write review soon.


----------

